# Lake Talquin 3/16



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

My family and I went out to Lake Talquin and spent the night Friday and fished Saturday. This was our first time out but we really enjoyed ourselves. The people I met out there were nice and helpful. We didn't kill'em but we got a feel of the lake. We ended up with 6 crappies and a striper. The biggest crappie was a 14". I will most definitely go back again. :thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It was nice speaking to ya! Crappie fishing is a lot of fun and it gives you something to do from fall-spring when the other fish aren't biting very well. Lake Talquin is one of the best crappie fishing lakes in the south east and it's not far from most folks.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Same here man! Now I have a new place to enjoy.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, that looks like a good start for not knowing the lake.

Kevin


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Kevin B. There are some serious fisherman out there! I seen rigs everywhere with 8 or more rod holders on their boats and now my wife is looking online for holders! LOL! She is ready to go again.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent job Nate! I'm sure Loon is envious.


----------

